# EPC Light



## blowncorradog60 (Dec 26, 2005)

could tha be a bad pedal sensor since I have code p1630?
Does anyone have details on replacing the accellertor pedal sensor
I know when the light comes on I dont have much engine power.
I do the potentioner reset by putting key ignition to 2 and the pressing gas pedal off and on for about 10 times the remove key and restart car and the epc light goes out and im then at full boost and power
THANKS
Im new to audi s4 coming from corrado g60....lol


----------



## daboostedb6 (May 20, 2008)

one most common problem to epc light is the brake light switch on the brake pedal.these switches go bad all the time causing epc light to trip.


----------

